# Why do people post on threads they have no interest in?



## dlague (May 23, 2014)

I have noticed repeatedly that there a some on this forum that either dislike how deep a thread is going or disagree with the topic overall and have a need to insert their negative sentiments.  Seems logical to me if there is no interest don't post!

Why is that?   

Probably opening a can of worms on this one!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 23, 2014)

Booze

or

http://www.cnn.com/2014/02/11/tech/web/online-trolls-sadists/

often both combined


----------



## Puck it (May 23, 2014)

Because it is summer!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (May 23, 2014)

I don't like this thread.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 23, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't like this thread.



I'm not interested either.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 23, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't like this thread.





wa-loaf said:


> I'm not interested either.



I'm not going to post here anymore unless I do to disagree some more.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 23, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't like this thread.





wa-loaf said:


> I'm not interested either.





wa-loaf said:


> I'm not going to post here anymore unless I do to disagree some more.



That should cover it.


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 23, 2014)

Probably because the boards are pretty slow now. 

I still don't think I've posted in the Burke thread which has like 1000+ replies. If I can't say anything useful, I (usually) don't reply. 

GSS used to reply in every single thread even if nothing useful was said. Used to annoy the crap out of me. Uh-oh am I trolling now and opening up a can of worms?


----------



## bvibert (May 23, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> I'm not interested either.



You're wrong!


----------



## Puck it (May 23, 2014)

bvibert said:


> You're wrong!



I'm right!


----------



## wa-loaf (May 23, 2014)

bvibert said:


> You're wrong!



Wrong!



Puck it said:


> I'm right!



Also, Wrong!


----------



## Puck it (May 23, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Wrong!



Two wrongs don't make aright, but four rights make a straight.


----------



## Nick (May 23, 2014)

I would recommend everyone start a new thread with what project(s) they are working on this summer so everyone can give each other pats on the back


----------



## Puck it (May 23, 2014)

Nick said:


> I would recommend everyone start a new thread with what project(s) they are working on this summer so everyone can give each other pats on the back



Who invited you into this thread?

Now, screw!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (May 23, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Two wrongs don't make aright, but four rights make a straight.



That's correct except when it isn't



Nick said:


> I would recommend everyone start a new thread with what project(s) they are working on this summer so everyone can give each other pats on the back



Off topic, stick to the point!


----------



## JimG. (May 23, 2014)

I disagree with all of this.


----------



## gmcunni (May 23, 2014)

i can't believe it is another rainy friday.


----------



## Nick (May 23, 2014)

bitch, bitch, bitch


----------



## dlague (May 23, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> That should cover it.



Nice!


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## bvibert (May 23, 2014)

This thread is dumb


----------



## ScottySkis (May 23, 2014)

Becaus bored.on the bus hole. Anyone want to go to casin gamblinng tongight sorry for thresd hike.


----------



## dlague (May 23, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Becaus bored.on the bus hole. Anyone want to go to casin gamblinng tongight sorry for thresd hike.



Help - need a Scotty translator!


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 23, 2014)

ScottySkis said:


> Becaus bored.on the bus hole. Anyone want to go to casin gamblinng tongight sorry for thresd hike.



Because I'm bored on the bus.

Anyone want to go gambling at the casino tonight? Sorry for the thread hijack.

Not sure what "hole" translates to. This is a different dialect of Scottish than I'm used to


----------



## moresnow (May 23, 2014)

I'm drinking beer.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Edd (May 23, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Because I'm bored on the bus.
> Not sure what "hole" translates to. This is a different dialect of Scottish than I'm used to



Home, I suspect.  Although "bus hole" is a funny term.


----------



## dlague (May 23, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Because I'm bored on the bus.
> 
> Anyone want to go gambling at the casino tonight? Sorry for the thread hijack.
> 
> Not sure what "hole" translates to. This is a different dialect of Scottish than I'm used to



Bus home?


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## moresnow (May 23, 2014)

moresnow said:


> I'm drinking beer.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk



It's not PBR.


----------



## Edd (May 23, 2014)

moresnow said:


> It's not PBR.



Good for you, my man.  Life's too short to waste on PBR.


----------



## moresnow (May 23, 2014)

Edd said:


> Good for you, my man.  Life's too short to waste on PBR.



Arggh....

This thread sucks.


----------



## moresnow (May 23, 2014)

Edd said:


> Good for you, my man.  Life's too short to waste on PBR.



And, yes of course.


----------



## Not Sure (May 23, 2014)

Nick said:


> I would recommend everyone start a new thread with what project(s) they are working on this summer so everyone can give each other pats on the back



Ok , I'm toying with the idea of building a set of ski boots, Looking for a set of old Scott super hots , 2nd Generation size 8 , want to reuse the lowers and Build/re build upper out of Carbon fiber as the old uppers made of Lexan would break , light weight touring boot. 
Or should I just shut up?


----------



## skiNEwhere (May 24, 2014)

This is the official rambling thread now


Ramble! Ramble ramble ramble


----------



## Abubob (May 24, 2014)

You're all a bunch of bus holes!


----------



## Cannonball (May 24, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Because I'm bored on the bus.
> 
> Anyone want to go gambling at the casino tonight? Sorry for the thread hijack.
> 
> Not sure what "hole" translates to. This is a different dialect of Scottish than I'm used to



"Bus hole" is a pretty common expression.  It refers this condition:


----------



## Abubob (May 24, 2014)

I'm not sure but I think I'd rather be a bus hole rather then fall into one.

Sorta like having a bottle in front of me.


----------



## marcski (May 25, 2014)

Because it is the interweb. Believe everything you read.


----------



## Cannonball (May 25, 2014)

For attention.


----------



## JimG. (May 25, 2014)

I dunno, I wouldn't want to be a hole a bus went into?


----------



## dlague (May 25, 2014)

Ok time for a PBR while reading about bus holes!


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## ctenidae (May 28, 2014)

I hate when I get bored on the bus hole. I always feel so dirty the next day. Nothing a couple of PBRs won't fix, though.
I dislike pomegranates, and hold a low opinion of anyone who disagrees with me. Face it, screwdrivers are not an appropriate mode of transportation on the sun.


----------



## dlague (May 28, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> I hate when I get bored on the bus hole. I always feel so dirty the next day. Nothing a couple of PBRs won't fix, though.
> I dislike pomegranates, and hold a low opinion of anyone who disagrees with me. Face it, screwdrivers are not an appropriate mode of transportation on the sun.



Well I hate skiing/winter and am sooooo glad summer is here!  Finally some peace and quiet on the boards.


----------



## Not Sure (May 28, 2014)

dlague said:


> Well I hate skiing/winter and am sooooo glad summer is here!  Finally some peace and quiet on the boards.



Off Da Cliff

http://www.health24.com/Mental-Health/News/Marijuana-use-triggers-psychosis-20120721


----------



## dlague (May 29, 2014)

dlague said:


> Well I hate skiing/winter and am sooooo glad summer is here!  Finally some peace and quiet on the boards.





Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Off Da Cliff
> 
> http://www.health24.com/Mental-Health/News/Marijuana-use-triggers-psychosis-20120721



That must have been the problem!


----------



## ScottySkis (May 29, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Off Da Cliff
> 
> http://www.health24.com/Mental-Health/News/Marijuana-use-triggers-psychosis-20120721




Goverment lies.some people will bave those probleams amd might usr cannibis and woild have gotten that way even if they didnt use pot.


----------



## Abubob (May 29, 2014)

Is pot smoking by psychotics responsible for uninterested posts?


----------



## dlague (May 29, 2014)

Abubob said:


> Is pot smoking by psychotics responsible for uninterested posts?



You might be on to something!


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## wa-loaf (May 29, 2014)

Meh


----------



## Not Sure (May 29, 2014)

dlague said:


> You might be on to something!
> 
> 
> i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone



No, it just accelerates the inevitable, That's a definate Maybe


----------



## bvibert (May 30, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> I hate when I get bored on the bus hole. I always feel so dirty the next day. Nothing a couple of PBRs won't fix, though.
> I dislike pomegranates, and hold a low opinion of anyone who disagrees with me. Face it, screwdrivers are not an appropriate mode of transportation on the sun.



Finally a post in this thread I can agree with!


----------



## ctenidae (May 30, 2014)

bvibert said:


> Finally a post in this thread I can agree with!



It's a service I provide, free of charge.

Stupid pomegranates.


----------



## Not Sure (May 30, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> It's a service I provide, free of charge.
> 
> Stupid pomegranates.


Too Many Damn seeds


----------



## Edd (May 31, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> Stupid pomegranates.



Beats the hell out of celery pal.  You will always be a celery apologist in my eyes.  

I enjoy pomegranates in champagne.  I'd turn over my man card but they took it from me long ago.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 31, 2014)

celery, hot sauce, oysters and booze pretty much built New Orleans, so I suggest you watch your mouth.


----------



## Edd (May 31, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> hot sauce, oysters, *strippers, music*, and booze pretty much built New Orleans, so I suggest you watch your mouth.



Corrected.

Seriously, though, won't soups taste just as good? Now I want to go to NOLA. Best food I've ever had.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 31, 2014)

I approve and experienced your amendment

but, I'm sorry, those loose bitter stringy textures of celery are part of the city's foundation

it's cool though.  I can't stand olives, I'm sure I'd get along just fine with Italy.


----------



## dlague (May 31, 2014)

Why is everyone dissing pomegranates, celery and olives!  Can't we all just get along?

Olives stuffed with blue cheese soaked on vodka seems  to work!


i typed with my i thumbs using AlpineZone


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 1, 2014)

Olives are the pits.

I would never apologize for celery. There's no need- Two words: Bloody. Mary.
Olives at least get martinis, so that's good.

Pomegranates, though. What, Cosmos? 

Strippers are OK.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 1, 2014)

The puzzling thing here is that Edd is a big fan of Bloody Mary's, but no celery, no vegetables... period; very direct with bartenders on that preference.


About a month ago my wife and I went to breakfast at a local bar.  About twenty minutes in we realize that Edd and his lady were a few seats down with a few folks in between us.  We had not noticed each other.  I instructed the bartender to load up a skewer with every vegetable he had and present it to Edd on a plate.  Bartender was like, "But Edd doesn't like veggies."  my point

Needless to say, Edd was not amused.  I briefly thought he was going to invite me outside to start some static.

Mellow dude, just don't taunt him with veggies


----------



## Edd (Jun 1, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Mellow dude, just don't taunt him with veggies




A phrase for my tombstone....


----------



## dlague (Jun 2, 2014)

ctenidae said:


> Strippers are OK.



Especially if you bring your wife along!  They dig chicks!


----------

